# Assembling the Top Bar



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I used glue and my air nailer, and stapler. not much else except the 2 different saws...etc
about 4hrs work for the body, and 2 hrs for the roof top.


----------



## Crnabeekeeper (Apr 17, 2016)

Screws and a stapler for the plywood roof (it just made it faster). I glued the triangular guides that I used onto the top bar. I would think that nails wouldn't hold it together as well, but I've only built 3. I used carriage bolts for the legs.


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

I have never built a top bar hive but am a longtime carpenter and furniture builder. Do you ever intend on taking your TBH apart? Most likely not. Glue with nails is the way to go. The glue is much stronger than nails and generally even the wood will break before the glue separates. For an outdoor application I suggest a waterproof glue like Titebond III. And an air nailer (brad) will make things much easier if you have access to one.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I've built a few nuc and full size TBH's. First one was with staples only. All the rest have been with screws after that, but no glue.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

i use a stapler and glue on just about anything i put together that isnt intended to come apart. If the wood is warped I may use a few screws.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

I used screws, no glue. This was Mangum Wyatt's recommendation in his book, just in case you ever need to repair or otherwise take the hive apart in the future.

Erik


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I use glue and nails, although on the ends I also put a few screws. I fear the ends coming off when I'm carrying a hive that is full! 

When I first started doing bee stuff I used all screws, but as you add more stuff the cost of screws gets to be too high. 

The shear strength of nails is higher than screws.


----------



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

I used screws with no glue. Pre-drilled and sunk the heads. Applied Bondo and sanded with 80 grit. Oil primer 2 coats of latex.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Bondo? I don't even sand mine before painting. You are trying to make us look bad. No flame jobs please!


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I use screws only, no glue. Makes things much easier when you need to make a repair.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Decking screws and no glue. Over time you will need to replace parts. Screws are reusable as well.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

shannonswyatt said:


> Bondo? I don't even sand mine before painting. You are trying to make us look bad. No flame jobs please!


Paint? What sort of fancy hives are you building there?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

AvatarDad said:


> Paint? What sort of fancy hives are you building there?


LOL!!!


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

I use screws with no glue, this allows for repairs later. My girls add more than enough glue of their own.


----------



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

AvatarDad said:


> Paint? What sort of fancy hives are you building there?


Its a long winter here in the Northeast one needs to keep busy  Flames? Now you have me thinking


----------

